# Internetverbindung prüfen unter Windows



## bongoMan (21. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich arbeite an einem Windows-Programm, das quasi in Echtzeit überprüfen muss, ob eine Verbindung zum Internet besteht oder nicht. Wie kann man das prüfen, ohne auf eine primitive Lösung wie irgend einen Server anpingen zurückzugreifen? Es sollte eine Ressourcen schonende Methode sein, da der Check jede Sekunde erfolgen soll...

viele Grüsse,
Pascal


----------



## bongoMan (22. Sep 2006)

Ich antworte mir mal selber 

Ich hab bei sourceforge ein Projekt namens jRAS32 gefunden, das scheint genau das zu machen, was ich brauche, dazu noch open-source 

http://jras32.sourceforge.net/

Es gibt auch noch kommerzielle Varianten:

http://www.jmethod.com/
http://www.javaapis.com/jdun/

viele Grüsse,
Pascal


----------

